# Royal Greenwich Equestrian Centre



## Sleighfarer (13 August 2013)

Does anybody know anything about it? I was always under the impression that it was going to be a place where local people could ride, but it looks as if it is just a college? It does seem to do low level courses at weekends, but it is not really clear if you can book lessons as such. It looks rather lovely in the pics.


----------



## Yem (14 August 2013)

When you say "book lessons" do you mean academic or riding?

I live in Greenwich and have never heard of this place in any other capacity than a college. Have to agree though, it does look rather nice!

I certainly would be interested to hear if locals could actually ride there.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (14 August 2013)

I'm another local, but don't think the general public can ride there yet. I was under the impression that you could, but have learnt that it is a Hadlow College campus first and foremost, with plans to perhaps open it to the public in years to come. It looks lovely, haven't been down there yet however might plan a visit soon.


----------



## Sleighfarer (14 August 2013)

I meant actual riding lessons or hacking in the woods. May go and have a look.


----------



## Sleighfarer (14 August 2013)

Just done a bit more research and found the Shooters Hill blog. The person who writes it dropped into the RGEC and they said they *will* be offering riding lessons to the public.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (14 August 2013)

Have you seen that manège like structure that's near Ha Ha road? Was wondering what that was all about. And a link to the blog would be very useful


----------



## Karran (17 August 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Have you seen that manège like structure that's near Ha Ha road? Was wondering what that was all about. And a link to the blog would be very useful 

Click to expand...

That's part of the Army Horses. I can't remember who is at the Barracks now where the Royal Artillary used to be but I've seen them riding up and down Shooters Hill Road and practising in the teams of 4/6 pulling the cannons and doing their manouvers in it. I get serious manege envy when I see it. 



FlaxenPony05 said:



			I'm another local, but don't think the general public can ride there yet. I was under the impression that you could, but have learnt that it is a Hadlow College campus first and foremost, with plans to perhaps open it to the public in years to come. It looks lovely, haven't been down there yet however might plan a visit soon.
		
Click to expand...

I enquired about it when it opened. They offered spaces for working livery as long as your horse was over 15hh high. It seemed kinda restricted. Weekend T/O only etc. I don't think they were offering lessons at the time but it might come up.

They have demonstrations there occasionally. I think there was a SJ one there not long after it opened with Tina Cook


----------



## teapot (17 August 2013)

Karran - that is the Artillery, they moved into Woolwich early last year from St. John's Wood 

The EC looks good from the photos on facebook


----------



## Perfect-Piaffe (20 August 2013)

The arena on haha road is for the kings troop and the one on shooters hill is one of hadlows campus! At the moment it's purely for the college


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (20 August 2013)

Ah ok that makes sense! Yes I'm seriously envious of that ménage, it's huge!


----------



## rachi20x (21 August 2013)

I was hopeful they would take liveries, not that I would move my boy any time soon. Fingers crossed one day! My OH is in Charlton so would be perfect for the future.


----------



## Karran (22 August 2013)

If you want I can send you a copy of the livery details that they sent me? I am in Charlton too so it'd be ideal for me as well. I do sigh as I travel past on the 89 on my current 1 hr + travels to visit my part loan.


----------



## Gypley (2 October 2013)

I agree that the place looks fantastic. But as an ex Hadlow student myself, if you are considering working livery for your horse, please take into account the nature and individual needs of your own horse. Weekend only turnout. Owners may only ride before 8am or after 6pm. Horses may partake in up to 3 1 hour lessons per day, one to possibly include a jump lesson. You will be charged extra in your horse needs to be on box rest (happens a lot). Of course you would get to use all the facilitates and I'm sure the set up would work for some people. But I know my horse would go loopy !


----------

